# Leather tags for jeans



## rebul (May 15, 2007)

Does anyone know where i can get some leather labels? like the ones you put on the back of jeans?

i have found some websites that provide this service but i am not looking for 5000 qty or 1000 im looking for a small qty. like 100 or 200.... please help.. anyone that knows anything about this please help me.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I think laven does this.

Laven Industries


----------

